# Optigolf



## TKroll (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with this product, if so, what do you think ?


----------



## Indacup (Sep 12, 2006)

Not worth the money at all.....if you are planning on using it as entertainment with others, forget about it...as a tool for you alone to practice with? it is "ok".


----------

